# Shetland Pony Critique



## TrickyPonies (Aug 23, 2015)

Just curious as to what you think of my Shetland pony, the pictures aren't the best but they were the best I could find in terms of conformation. Her name is Rapunzel, learning to drive and a brilliant in-hand/free jumper for how unmotivated she is. Just your thoughts as I'm curious, thanks in advance! (I apologize for the crooked picture but when I straighten it out it cuts off her upper half, also the darker picture is before I owned her when she first came to the barn and was an overweight brat)


----------



## SillyStallion (Feb 7, 2016)

To be honest it doesn't look like a Shetland - legs are too fine, the neck isn't deep enough and the head isn't 'shetlandy'

ETA - I worked on the island of Shetland for 3 summers so I've seen a lot of true Shetland ponies.


----------



## WelshieA (Nov 1, 2015)

I agree she looks more like a bigger type miniature horse.


----------



## TrickyPonies (Aug 23, 2015)

Lots of Shetlands in America have been "Americanized" they tend to not look much like European Shetlands at all, much slimmer.


----------



## TrickyPonies (Aug 23, 2015)

Regardless of what she is, what are your thoughts on her conformation?


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

TrickyPonies, I can't comment about confirmation (sorry) and I'm sure there are many here that will and can. However, I think she would be just perfect in my pasture/barn!

PM me your address and I'll be happy to pick her up! lol

She's a cutie for sure! ( I know this wasn't helpful, but she did bring a smile to my face on this nasty weather day)


----------



## TrickyPonies (Aug 23, 2015)

Walkamile-while I'm sure Punzy would be flattered she's not for sale, lol, I just love her to bits, and I need someone to rule my herd


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

She's not like an American Shetland pony, slightly more like a British Shetland pony that's got something else in it so its hard to judge her as any breed type
Is she maybe a little roach backed?
She looks 'downhill but maybe that's the angle of the photo,


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

I won't comment on the breed, cause i know that its not a British shetland, but American shetlands are NOTHING like british ones, and some range from looking like mini arabs to potbelly pigs. 

Conformation wise - The first note is that shes very cow hocked on the right hind, in fact i would say to make sure you get a good physio to look over her now and then cause that will be causing her hip to be well out of line which will cause lameness later. 

She has a nice overall body shape and ratio but she is very overweight in that last picture.


----------



## TrickyPonies (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you, I do know she's overweight in the last picture, that's when we first got her, the man used to grain his ponies like they were work horses!


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

First, I'd like to say you're very lucky to have such a cute, silver dapple pony! My favorite color. 
I think it's difficult to say if the pony has cow hocks...it looks like possibly but may be an illusion due to the photographs.

Great job taking the weight off. Has the pony had laminitis? How are the hooves? Overgrown hooves or laminitic hooves from being fed an improper diet for ponies may change how the horse would naturally stand. 
The pony appears to be built downhill, but that's not a big issue if you will be driving or doing in hand work. 
She looks similar to the older style American shetlands I've seen.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

TrickyPonies said:


> Thank you, I do know she's overweight in the last picture, that's when we first got her, the man used to grain his ponies like they were work horses!


Some people are crazy when it comes to feeding tiny equines! Looks amazing body wise in the other photos so well done on the weight.


----------



## TrickyPonies (Aug 23, 2015)

She has not had laminitis, thank gosh, but her feet were not being done as well as they could, I feel, before we got her.


----------

